# 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hello All:
I notice that Navteq has released the new 2009 navigation CDs for BMW products.
As most of you are aware, Volkswagen does not offer updated North American navigation CDs for the Phaeton, but the navigation CD player in the Phaeton is made by Siemens and is exactly the same component as was used in BMWs of the same vintage.
Here is the link to Navteq's announcement: 2009 BMW CDs.
Over the years, we have established a protocol here in the forum for buying and splitting up new issues of CDs. The complete set of 7 discs costs about $200, and most forum members do not what the whole set, they just want a single updated disc for their region. Because we (forum members) are scattered all over the continent, this "buy and split up" protocol has worked quite well for the past four years. 
*For the benefit of new forum members, here is how the protocol works:
1) Someone buys a complete set of CDs and announces here in the forum that they are splitting the set up.
2) The sale price of the individual discs is USD $35 each including postage.
3) Anyone who wants to but a CD posts their intentions in the thread. First come, first served... the whole system works on politeness.
4) The seller of the set must keep watch on the thread and advise what CDs they have left. 
5) Everyone buys from the first seller until that seller only has two CDs left. At that point, the next seller can post that they are splitting up a set. But, the second seller has a moral obligation to re-direct purchasers to the first seller if the purchasers want one of the two CDs that the first seller still has for sale. *
Does everyone comprehend the protocol? It is based entirely on courtesy and goodwill and mutual respect. This protocol has worked just great for the past 4 years, it ensures that as a group, we don't buy too many sets, and it keeps the cost of CDs down to $35 per disc for all of us - the sellers and the buyers.
Regards,
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (PanEuropean)*

Also, by the way _(takes moderator hat off, puts forum member hat on)_ - I'll buy the Canada and Seattle region CDs from anyone who wants to get the ball rolling on splitting up a 2009 set.
Michael


----------



## poppy2 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (PanEuropean)*

I would be interested in purchasing : Canada , Mid-West & Ohio Valley and Southeast . ( these are the titles on the original VW CD s )

just let me know when avail. 

Don


----------



## maverixz (Feb 16, 2005)

I'd be interested in Wisconsin which means I need the North Central/Mid West & Ohio Valley CDs.



_Modified by maverixz at 11:53 AM 1-26-2009_


----------



## GS340 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (maverixz)*

I'm interested in Mid-Atlantic...


----------



## bucketman (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (PanEuropean)*

I am interested in New England.


----------



## Jim_CT (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (PanEuropean)*

I have bought the set. They will be delivered later this week. I need the Northeast CD and Midwest CD, but the rest are available. 
I will send the two (Seattle and Vancouver/Canada) to Michael. 
Everyone else, please IM me if you are interested in a specific disk.
Jim


----------



## jablum (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (Jim_CT)*

I will also buy the Northeast and Canada discs. jab


----------



## OCPhateaon (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (Jim_CT)*

Jim, I will take the Southern CA, NV, AZ disk. I don't IM, but would be happy to email you and send a check.
Please contact me,
Michael


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (Jim_CT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim_CT* »_I have bought the set. They will be delivered later this week. I need the Northeast CD and Midwest CD, but the rest are available. 


Jim, could you share how you selected the 2009 CD set (which model/year BMW did you pick?) 
Eaxh time I pick a 2003 or earlier it changes the set to 2008.1, and if I choose 2004 or newer it is a 2009 DVD...


----------



## zenmoused (Nov 6, 2008)

If someone is needed to buy the next set I'd be happy to. I'll need to keep NE and SE US. Let me know when the first set is exhausted and I'll put my extras up.


----------



## Jim_CT (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (CLMims)*

Chris,
I called the order number and asked for the latest set, thinking that was the advertised new 2009 release. As you correctly note, the latest release may indeed be the 2008.1 version.
I'll check into it later today, and advise the forum.
Probably best to hold off any additional orders until this is clarified.
Jim


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (Jim_CT)*

Michael please understand that I am in contact with Navteq and there's its not in their interest to release a 2009.1 ver yet.
The 2009.1 ver is only for DVD as there is more info in them that you can fit in the pretty much stufffed CD.
As always the lastest is version 2008.1
There's classified post for the 2007.2 from me and some other people might sell the 2008.1
Good luck!


----------



## wkoenning (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (Reflect)*

Even if the set is the 2008.1 version I would still like to get the CD including Texas if anyone has it still available.
Thanks... Wallace


----------



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (Reflect)*

I have lost track as to what's available, but I would purchase the two disks that have TX and NM on them. Please contact me if these are available.


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (Jack Orr)*

I will post in the classified section. the people splitting cd's right now its me and someone else i believe. Lets post there to keep this side clean.
link:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...06780
*Please note that this Cd's are 2007.2 version* If you live in Alaska/Canada please do not buy this set as the 2008.1 was made mainly to cover the poor job they had done in the past in this Area (disc 8) Alaska/canada.
As Navteq said the rest of 2007.2 disc 1-7 are about the same as 2008.1 You can buy the 2008.1 if they are available.
If you cannot find a 2008.1 after asking everyone else I will sell my 2008.1 but canada/alaska only as I dont plan on visiting there or ever moving that far north. I do not wish to sell any of my other CD's as I might travel to these areas and I want to be fair to other looking to sell theirs CD's. 



_Modified by Reflect at 2:43 PM 1-27-2009_


----------



## mbtopgear (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (PanEuropean)*

I would like to purchase the latest disc for Canada.


----------



## Jim_CT (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (Jim_CT)*

Ricky and Chris are correct, the latest NAVTEQ CD version is 2008.1. NAVTEQ advised the 2009 updates are only available on DVD. NAVTEQ may choose to offer the 2009 updates on CD at some future time.
So I will wait for the 2009 CD release, and will return all the 2008.1 CDs.
Jim


----------



## zenmoused (Nov 6, 2008)

Has anyone investigated what's involved with splitting a Navteq DVD into CD's? Is there some sort of proprietary indexing system?


----------



## maverixz (Feb 16, 2005)

If the sets available are the 2008.1, then I'd hold out till the 2009 version is available on CD.


_Modified by maverixz at 8:50 PM 1-27-2009_


----------



## mrsharkbait (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: (zenmoused)*

If someone have the DVD, even if it's an older version, I can investigate if the data can be repackaged.


----------



## knwnaso3 (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (PanEuropean)*

Does anyone know if the street names appear using this latest 2009 version. That is my biggest problem with the nav.


----------



## maverixz (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (knwnaso3)*

The street names have always been there and it is actually in the most logical and safe place ....... the second display screen on the dash.


----------



## paddyh (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (knwnaso3)*

Suggest you read this 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3819065 
and
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1851617
to understand how the nav system works. No street names is 'working as designed'.
Patrick


_Modified by paddyh at 10:24 PM 2-2-2009_


----------



## knwnaso3 (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (paddyh)*

Thanks Patrick. That thread was really helpful. I like the differentiation between naviagting using input destinations and "situational awareness" which is what my issue is. In any case, split screen will be nice to use.
Is there any noticeable difference in the updated version? Assuming updates may extend beyond the latest subdivisions?


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (knwnaso3)*

Alaska and canada got much revamped in 2008.1, there no 2009 disc.


----------



## paddyh (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (knwnaso3)*

Updates update the road data - not the interface. So some roads that get built are fixed (whie others aren't yet included







)


----------



## raystamand (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (paddyh)*

After reading this thread I've lost track of how many CDs the previous buyer has left to sell. I just received a full CD set and only need to keep the New England and Mid Atlantic CDs. If you want to buy any of the others for the $35 per CD price noted above (shipping included), please send me an e-mail at [email protected]
Ray


----------



## raystamand (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (raystamand)*

I should have noted the version is 2008.1.
Ray


----------



## pirateat50 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (Jim_CT)*

Jim, 
I no longer need the Southeast set--I think someone had already spoken for it. Thank you.


----------



## jsicard (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (Jim_CT)*

I'll take the South East disc if you still have it.


----------



## raystamand (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (jsicard)*

I'm not sure what those above still have left for CDs. Version 2008.1 CDs that I still have available for sale at a cost of $35 each (shipping included) are:
CD 2: Northwest and Southwest
CD 3: North Central
CD 5: Midwest & Ohio Valley
If interested, e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## zehutiman (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (raystamand)*

Does anyone have a CD for the Southeast? Thanks.
Mo


----------



## vsicth (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (zehutiman)*

I would take a Midwest 2008.1 CD from anyone, if available. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VenturaCAPhaeton (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (PanEuropean)*

Looking at buying a set, or if anyone has the southern California set to sell. let me know.


----------



## unclepugh (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (raystamand)*

I just received a full CD set and only need to keep the New England and Mid Atlantic CDs. 
I thought NE and Mid Atl were on ONE CD!!!


----------



## raystamand (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (unclepugh)*

Yes, NE and Mid Atlantic are on the same CD (#6). I had an error in my initial posting. In case anyone is looking, I now have only one CD left; CD 2 (Northwest and Southwest), version 2008.1. Cost is $35 (shipping included). If interested, e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## retrovirushunter (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (PanEuropean)*

Hello, I'd like to purchase the disc that covers California when it's available. Could pay by paypal, check etc.
Thanks very much for setting this up,
Retrovirushunter


----------



## retrovirushunter (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (raystamand)*

Hello,
Would you still happen to have the Southwest disk?
thanks,
retrovirushunter


----------



## Godjr2 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (VenturaCAPhaeton)*

Anyone still interested in getting rid of their Midwest & Ohio Valley Map CD 5 Version 2008.1? E-mail at [email protected]


----------



## Eyecare (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (unclepugh)*

If this is a newer version I can use CD-1 (Hawaii). Please LMK. Thanks


----------



## HBrook12 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (Eyecare)*

I am interested in CD 6, New England and Mid Atlantic version 2008.1. Please let me know if anyone has it available. Thanks.


----------



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (retrovirushunter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *retrovirushunter* »_Hello,
Would you still happen to have the Southwest disk?
thanks,
retrovirushunter

If by Southwest you mean AZ, NM, UT, CO, I have one for you. OBTW, it also has the Northwest on the same CD. WA, OR, ID, MT, WY.


----------



## EamonR (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (PanEuropean)*

I am very new to the Forum and I am trying to get Navigation CD for my 2006 Pheaton for Great Britain?Ireland that will Activate the TMC in my car can you help. It seems from what I seen the BMW works but want year/model etc. Many thanks Eamon


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (EamonR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EamonR* »_I am very new to the Forum and I am trying to get Navigation CD for my 2006 Pheaton for Great Britain?Ireland that will Activate the TMC in my car can you help. It seems from what I seen the BMW works but want year/model etc. Many thanks Eamon

Eamon
Peter Mills is the man for this and I can't find his posting 



_Modified by plastech at 4:01 PM 3-1-2009_


----------



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (EamonR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EamonR* »_I am very new to the Forum and I am trying to get Navigation CD for my 2006 Pheaton for Great Britain?Ireland that will Activate the TMC in my car can you help. It seems from what I seen the BMW works but want year/model etc. Many thanks Eamon

Eamon,
The CD discs for a 7 Series BMW 1997 - 2002 work.
Here is the NAVTEC webpage that has what you are looking for.
http://www.navigation.com/is-b...u=YES
Eric


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (Fighterguy)*

Hi Eamon
This product does not include Traffic Message Channel codes in GB and Ireland.
Tony


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (plastech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *plastech* »_Hi Eamon
This product does not include Traffic Message Channel codes in GB and Ireland.
Tony

Do we know which product includes TMC, I had a look and could not find one
rgds
J


----------



## EamonR (Feb 26, 2009)

*2008/9 VDO Dayton European countries available TMC works in ALL but UK*

As Tony has stated the Navteq CD do not has TMC for uk. I spoke to 2 different operators for Navteq Europe and the confirmed the the Navteq UK do not activate the TMC. I THINK as some of our American friends have stated I believe the BMW CD part No 650902149356 has the TMC for UK BUT BMW will not refund the money for the CD if it does not!! Has anyone got access to BMW Uk NAV CD ?? Also I have 2008/9 VDO DAYTON CD for all of EUROPE I am willing to sell ALL except France and Gemany the TMC works in the majority of the EURO countries except of course UK !!! THESE ALL WORK ON THE PHEATON WHICH HAS A VDO DAYTON UNIT.


----------



## EamonR (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: 2008/9 VDO Dayton European countries available TMC works in ALL but UK (EamonR)*

Maps are by TeleAtlas and of course I will hold onto uk for the moment.


----------



## wilson brandon (Mar 5, 2009)

I am also interested in the lasted edition for the midwest with TMC please


----------



## chill95125 (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (VenturaCAPhaeton)*

I'm also looking for Nav updates to my 2004 Phaeton and just spoke with Navteq, as well as a local BMW dealer. I'm not sure what part number to order as I was told that the BMW nav disks had two 2008 updates. Of course, the disks are not returnable so I need help to know what will work in my model. What I need is the CA - NV disk and I would like to have the NW - SW disk. 
Thanks,
Carol


----------



## ezscreen (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (chill95125)*

Anyone looking to part with Midwest & Ohio Valley Map CD 5 Version 2008.1. 
I'm a buyer.
Thanks!


----------



## Lightmatrix (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (PanEuropean)*

Hello,
I would like the latest disc (2008.1? or 2009?) that has NV and whatever other states are a part of that disc. I have a 2005 Phaeton.
Thanks! Please get in touch with me to arrange payment.


----------



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (chill95125)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chill95125* »_I'm also looking for Nav updates to my 2004 Phaeton and just spoke with Navteq, as well as a local BMW dealer. I'm not sure what part number to order as I was told that the BMW nav disks had two 2008 updates. Of course, the disks are not returnable so I need help to know what will work in my model. 
Thanks,
Carol

You need the disc for a 1997 - 2002 7 Series BMW. Navtec Part # U0001-0010-802. In 2003 BMW switched to a DVD based system. That's why there are two updates; for the DVD and the older CD system that was the same as in the Phaeton.
Eric


----------



## chill95125 (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (Fighterguy)*

Hi Eric,
Thanks for the info, but wouldn't the '97-'02 BMW disks be about the same as the disks I currently have?
BTW, I spent my early life in Arlington, graduated W-L HS and had many fun times in Georgetown. Nice city!
Carol


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (chill95125)*

I have a set willing to part 2008.1 IM me here. thanks
I sold #6 newengland already to myself.


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (Reflect)*

I would like the Midwest #5 please... IM sent


----------



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (chill95125)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chill95125* »_Hi Eric,
Thanks for the info, but wouldn't the '97-'02 BMW disks be about the same as the disks I currently have?
Carol

I think you're mixing up the years the cars were made with the years that the nav CD's were updated. The important difference is when the mapping data on the disc's was updated.
The '97 - '02 BMW's have a CD based nav unit that can use the same Navteq data CD's that Phaeton's used up until this year (when there was an upgrade to a DVD based system) and vice versa. The labling on the discs may be different, but the data stored and functionality are the same. 
The discs that came with your '04 Phaeton could not have had any map data that was more recent than 2004. And it could have been even older, depending on how often Navteq updated their data. The latest version that we are talking about here was updated in 2008.
So the difference between what you have now and the latest 2008-1 discs is that the latest discs will show all the new roads that were built and route/exit numbers that were changed after about 2004. For example, there is a new bypass around Lynchburg, VA that I drove on in 2007 that wasn't on the map disc that came with my 2005 Phaeton. On the nav screen it showed me driving through the countryside with warnings to make "legal U-turns."
Since well over 90% of all roads were built before 2004 the discs you have may be good enough for you. It's just a personal preference to update.
Eric


----------



## chill95125 (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (Fighterguy)*

Okay, now I understand. The 2008.1 version that's referred to in earlier posts on this forum is an updated version for the 1997-2002 BMWhttp://forums.vwvortex.com/zeropost?cmd=reply&id=57353629#. Thank you for helping me finally get it!
Best regards,
Carol


----------



## dsolis (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (Reflect)*

I would like California if you still have it, sent you an IM last night.
Thank you,
dan s.


----------



## zenmoused (Nov 6, 2008)

Just a warning to those of you ordering the disc set online. Their website said they were having "technical problems" with processing my credit card and to try submitting again. Well, mine apparently went through 5 times. Hopefully I can give them a call when they open on Monday so I don't get 5 sets of discs. 
Lesson- Only press the submit button once and don't trust warning messages from their site.


----------



## mtempest (May 11, 2007)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (plastech)*

Does anyone have a Southeast CD available for my 2004 Phaeton?


----------



## teejay83 (Apr 6, 2009)

I'll purchase the disc with California on it if there's one available. Thanks


----------



## skeith1013 (May 7, 2009)

I could use a disc which covers Arizona 2008.1 version if there is still one for sale. Thanks


----------



## boreal (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (PanEuropean)*

I would like the 08 Canada disc please.


----------



## skeith1013 (May 7, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (Reflect)*

do you have the disc available which would cover Arizona. If so I would be glad to purchase it from you. My email is [email protected] thanks


----------



## ramtor (Jan 1, 2006)

New York metropolitan area, not sure what cd it is: airpen at airpen dot org


----------



## Branswa (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: (zenmoused)*

I would like Florida if it is available.


----------



## oladaji (May 25, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (Reflect)*

I would like to purchase the cd that covers the MD-DC area. Please email me at [email protected] to let me you if this disc is still available.


----------



## ENELSON1 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (Reflect)*

Hi Ricky- Do you still have the disc containing Minnesota? If so please e-mail me. 
Thanks, Eric [email protected],org


----------



## Schkymies (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (PanEuropean)*

I will definitely buy the Texas Navigation CD. Please let me know how to send payment. Thanks for getting these.


----------



## Rock13 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: (zenmoused)*

I have a 2001 BMW 740i. I just moved to Charlotte, NC. Do you have the disc for the NC region? If so, I would like to purchase. Please email me at: [email protected]


----------



## ruddyone (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (PanEuropean)*

Hello -
I've recently purchased the newest released set and am looking to split it up. I am offering the following disks:
Map 1 - California, Hawaii & Nevada US - SOLD - lightmatrix
Map 2 - Northwest & Southwest US - SOLD - lightmatrix
Map 4 - South Central US - SOLD - schkymies
Map 6 - New England & Mid-Atlantic US - SOLD - oladaji
Map 7 - Southeast US - SOLD - oladaji
Map 8 - Canada & Alaska - SOLD - boreal
Please let me know if you're interested.
~Nate
----------------------------------------------------------

_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_*For the benefit of new forum members, here is how the protocol works:
1) Someone buys a complete set of CDs and announces here in the forum that they are splitting the set up.
2) The sale price of the individual discs is USD $35 each including postage.
3) Anyone who wants to but a CD posts their intentions in the thread. First come, first served... the whole system works on politeness.
4) The seller of the set must keep watch on the thread and advise what CDs they have left. 
5) Everyone buys from the first seller until that seller only has two CDs left. At that point, the next seller can post that they are splitting up a set. But, the second seller has a moral obligation to re-direct purchasers to the first seller if the purchasers want one of the two CDs that the first seller still has for sale. *



_Modified by ruddyone at 6:27 PM 8-5-2009_


----------



## boreal (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (ruddyone)*

I will take Canada. Thanks


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: (Rock13)*

Rock13:
I sent you a PM just now.
Thank you.
cai


----------



## Lightmatrix (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (ruddyone)*

I will take Map 1 -California, Hawaii & Nevada US
AND
I will take Map 2 -Northwest & Southwest.

Thanks!!!
Please email me so I can make arrangements for payment.


----------



## Schkymies (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (Lightmatrix)*

I will take the South Central. Please let me know how to contact you - Paypal w/b the easiest way.


----------



## oladaji (May 25, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (ruddyone)*

I will take the Southeast & Mid-atlantic cd. Please let me know if you accept paypal.
Thanks,
OJ


----------



## Branswa (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (ruddyone)*

I will take southeast if still available. Thanks


----------



## ruddyone (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (ruddyone)*

I've updated my initial post with the discs taken. PM's sent to all. Thanks for the fast response. 
~Nate


_Modified by ruddyone at 6:28 PM 8-5-2009_


----------



## HBrook12 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (ruddyone)*

I will take the New England and Mid Atlantic. Can paypal imediately.


----------



## ruddyone (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (ruddyone)*

Just a quick comment. A number of you guys resonded very quickly that you wanted certain maps. I sent PM's to each of you with the address for PayPal etc. but have not received any response. Did you guys get my PM's or do you need me to contact you some other way?
~Nate


_Quote, originally posted by *ruddyone* »_Hello -
I've recently purchased the newest released set and am looking to split it up. I am offering the following disks:
Map 1 - California, Hawaii & Nevada US - SOLD - lightmatrix
Map 2 - Northwest & Southwest US - SOLD - lightmatrix
Map 4 - South Central US - SOLD - schkymies
Map 6 - New England & Mid-Atlantic US - SOLD - oladaji
Map 7 - Southeast US - SOLD - oladaji
Map 8 - Canada & Alaska - SOLD - boreal
Please let me know if you're interested.
~Nate
----------------------------------------------------------
_Modified by ruddyone at 6:27 PM 8-5-2009_


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (ruddyone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ruddyone* »_ ... I sent PM's to each of you with the address for PayPal etc. but have not received any response.... 

Hi Nate and Nate's potential Nav CD buddies,
I'm not sure, but I think some pop-up blockers can interfere with the proper function of the IM system. If memory serves, when I first became a member of this forum, I had to tell my PC to allow pop-ups from this site - so perhaps that's what is happening here?








Good luck,
Ron


----------



## Lightmatrix (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (ruddyone)*

Hi,
I didn't get the PM.
Can you email me? same name at hotmail.com
Thanks!


----------



## Schkymies (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (Lightmatrix)*

I didn't get the PM either - can you resend? 
Again, south Central.


----------



## oladaji (May 25, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (ruddyone)*

Nate,
I did not recieve your PM. Can you please email me the info at [email protected] Also, I will only need the New England & mId-Atlantic CD. Sorry for any confusion.
Thanks,
Oladaji


----------



## ruddyone (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (Branswa)*

Branswa - 
I sent you a PM. If you would like the southeast map it looks like it is still available. Please let me know.
~Nate


----------



## clmoore (May 15, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (oladaji)*

I need the disk covering Minnesota


----------



## jtandberg (Feb 6, 2010)

If anyone has a disc covering Oregon and Washington I'll gladly pay them for it.
Cheers,
Joel


----------



## clmoore (May 15, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (PanEuropean)*

I have obtained a copy of the latest cd for the BMW. It doesnot have the detail of the original vw disc. Am I missing something?


----------



## clmoore (May 15, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (ENELSON1)*

Did you ever get a cd ?


----------



## clmoore (May 15, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (ENELSON1)*

Did you ever get the cd?Does it have as many details as the vw original disc?I live in Edina and there are no streets shown?
Thanks
[email protected]


----------



## Godsson314 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: (jtandberg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jtandberg* »_If anyone has a disc covering Oregon and Washington I'll gladly pay them for it.
Cheers,
Joel

OR and WA are on disc #2. That one is still available.


----------



## sinhamn (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: 2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq (Jim_CT)*

if i am not too late , I would be interested in tennessee and georgia.
they come in 2 zones
thanks
man


----------

